# WoW Lag and FPS Drop with this System?



## Rickyavon (Mar 18, 2008)

After having stopped most computer gaming since college, I am back at full force. I've learned alot from where I've been along the way, having purchased my Dell in Nov 2006 for home use and upgrading it for more game oriented use, but now I am experience severe fps fluctuations. 

Overall, latency isn't bad. The worst I see it is around 200-300, but it normally stays at 50-150. From using LAGMETER by bigfoot networks, I believe the onus for this was on the Server and Network, rather than me. 

My system:

AMD Phenom 9600 Quad Core 2.3 GHZ processor
4GB DDR2 RAM
Killer m1 Nic, 400mHZ
X-FI Fatality Soundblaster Audio Card from Creative Works
nVidia 8800 GT 512MB OC
Dual Monitors: 1- Samsung 22" Widescreen, played at max resolution, and 1 - Dell 17" used alternatively at 800x 600 resolution
Comcast Digital Cable Internet, Motorola Modem
Gold-Plated Cables, connected directly to the modem
MSI K9A2 CF Motherboard, supports CrossFire technology

=========================

Some of my "noob" thoughts:

1) Is there a conflict between the Video Card and the Motherboard? nVidia is SLI technology, but the motherboard supports Crossfire/Amd technology. Should I have gotten an AMD card? I do notice the presence of a software program that's about .11 mb in size operating on my computer, but did not uninstall it as I thought it dealt importantly with the MB. 

2) If I'm gaming "alone", my fps can be 70-150, ie very little going on graphically. However, if I'm in a raid (25 people all doing something intensive), then my FPS drops to 20 ish, sometimes with drops down into the 2's. I can't fathom why my system does that without some error on my SIDE or Blizzard's side. Latency doesn't appear to get that high. 

The last time Latency was 500+, it was either the entire server, OR, I was using Bitcomet to download. 

3) Is having both monitors enabled halving the power of the card? 

===========================

I don't mind changing the card to the highest end single card AMD has, if that will do it, but if I can't gain stablity through and through, it isn't worth it. I originally bought the nVidia and didn't know that much about the MoBo, so I had a guy upgrade it, not realizing one was for SLI, the other for Crossfire. 

I've tried alot of little tweaks. Occasionally I run music, but I figure I should be able to with this computer anyways on ITUNES. If not, oh well. I've tried clearing Mod Folders out and that works temporarily. I shut down what I think are the unnecessary programs.

The only things I haven't done are uninstall certain programs, deactivate MCAfee antivirus, or goof with the BIOS as I've seen on other sites recommending changes to benefit the Video Card.

Thoughts from the community?

I really appreciate any info, especially if it helps me learn about gaming computers and to solve this problem.

RickyAvon


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Remove BitComet and we can help you further.


----------



## wello (Mar 15, 2008)

well for starters, if your wanting to increase ur gameplay speed then either stop multitasking on the internet, like surfing playing wow and downloading at the same time....
bitcomet and other downloading programs such as kazaa and things are bad for the pc, they can use alot of memory and also alot of downloading programs are not lagit.
i remember when i was younger i used to get a virus a week thru programs like that....
Wello


----------



## Rickyavon (Mar 18, 2008)

I only used Bitcomet briefly, and almost never while gaming online. The reason I did that one time was because I was finishing a file off.

I've since removed Bitcomet.

I also noticed a .11mb ATI driver file, but since my card is nVidia, figured I could remove it and did so.

I also dled Rivatuner. 

My only thoughts were are pretty unfounded would be excessive heat? I changed the power management the other day, but haven't done any hardcore gaming to test it. 

Whenever I am gaming, that's all I do. I do have dual monitors enabled which is supported by the one card, but I rarely have Firefox open if it's intense. If it's not intense, then I'll leave it open and have little to no fps drops. 

Maybe I'm being too demanding and this is inevitable? 

I just keep hearing "with that system you should get ____, I get ___ all the time with a less powerful system." That's what I don't get. Quad Core, 4gbDDR 2 ram, a powerful NIC, and a decent Video Card. Right? I suppose I could go to ATI if my motherboard would like that better and utilize crossfire technology, but everything I've heard says WoW doesn't use that?

Kind of lame, because I know tons of people experience severe latency, fps drops/spikes, and server lag, which would seem to indicate that for "basic" WoW gaming, you don't need much, but anytime you involve alot of people or activity, the technology demands are high. I know people with lesser systems do occasionally suffer mightily. Some friends of mine play on $5,000 systems that they built themselves, I'm just not building a system THAT powerful for 1 game, when I should be fine.

Any further help is appreciated.

RickyAvon


----------



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

Does this happen in any other online games?


----------



## Rickyavon (Mar 18, 2008)

Sad to say I haven't played any other online games as of late with the upgrades I've made. When I FIRST bought my system I played Command and Conquer: Tiberian SUN (Still love that game, but got bored of it). I'm sure it would run it fine now.

Lag spikes/fps drops occur:

1) During raids or moments of intense, active gameplay, i.e. lots of players on the screen, lots of effects, spells.

2) Randomly. Like, if I turn my camera too fast or mash buttons. 

Normally if I'm alone, my latency and fps are perfect, 70+. I realize I don't NEED a ton, but if a person pays for fps stability in online gaming, i'd like to think I could get it without needing a specialist or a degree in computers. 

I'm know I"m QQing, but it's been a year long thing where I get fps drops down to 10 in intense battles. Its a momentary thing, but as anyone knows, it can be life or death. 

Since I've had computer I've:

-Learned to install mods (I'm paring them back, though, to only the basics)
-Upgraded the motherboard
-Put a Quad Core Phenom, 9600 2.3 GHZ in
-Changed the power supply
-Upgraed to 4gb ddr2 ram, from 2gb
-Upgraded the NIC to a Killer m1 Gaming card
-Upgraded to a Fatality Soundblaster Soundcard by Creative Works
-Upgraded to a BFG nVidia 8800 GT 512MB OC

=======================

I could grab a better card, but if I don't have near perfect fps, it isn't worth it. I can't utilize SLI, since the motherboard supports crossfire, so I'd have to go get 2 ATI cards, or just use 1 nVIDIA card per monitor. I could just unattach the 2nd monitor, in the event a second monitor that is only used when I'm NOT gaming, is causing a drop? 

I've used Lag meter during raids, and found most LATENCY to be because of the server or network. I used pingplotter and found very little degradation in packet transmital.

Thanks,

PS. Where do i go to learn to building High performance gaming computers? Since buying my dell and then upgrading it, I've found a great passion.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does the board have onboard LAN? Try that instead of the NIC card? Those things are useless anyway...


----------



## Rickyavon (Mar 18, 2008)

What's an onboard Lan?
How would I find that, enable, and configure it? 

It did originally. Then I went a better "gaming NIC" (supposedly). 

Latency has been fine, great in fact. Its FPS drop, unless that's related to not utilizing an onboard LAN?

It's an MSI K9A2 CF motherboard. Says "crossfire" capable, but my card is nVIDIA.


----------



## stangcharger (Mar 18, 2008)

have you tried putting your 8800gt back to stock levels and trying it. 

if your Oc is unstable under load you can have low FPS.

just a thought, not saying that is the answer.

my 8600gts is 60 fps in town with no one around and 30 fps under load in a raid.

and your card is better than mine so that's why i ask.


----------



## stangcharger (Mar 18, 2008)

and on a side note get rid of mcafee.

this is just my opinion but i game alot on WOW. and with mcafee i have seen alot of things lag because of it.

download AVAST, it is free software and by far the best antivirus to run with gaming that i personally have seen. doesnt lag a thing. and will find stuff mcafee wont.


----------

